# HT8 - Harris Technology Group



## System (17 December 2013)

On December 17th, 2013, Adeffective Limited (ABN) changed its name and ASX code to Shoply Limited (SHP).


----------



## deepvalue10 (16 January 2015)

*Re: SHP - Shoply Limited*

So whats everyones thoughts on this?

They are burning cash. Althought they made an acquisition at the end of last financial year which looks interesting since it made $60k in The june month they had owned it, which may mean $720k a year on that run rate. SHould help the bottom line especially if they can grow it.

However, worried about the other properties, since they earn such low low low margins and have quite low revenue, they just dont cover the admin costs.


----------



## skc (16 January 2015)

*Re: SHP - Shoply Limited*



deepvalue10 said:


> So whats everyones thoughts on this?
> 
> They are burning cash. Althought they made an acquisition at the end of last financial year which looks interesting since it made $60k in The june month they had owned it, which may mean $720k a year on that run rate. SHould help the bottom line especially if they can grow it.
> 
> However, worried about the other properties, since they earn such low low low margins and have quite low revenue, they just dont cover the admin costs.




It's probably worth taking a look of the 10 year chart... are the same management responsible for this?


----------



## deepvalue10 (19 January 2015)

*Re: SHP - Shoply Limited*



skc said:


> It's probably worth taking a look of the 10 year chart... are the same management responsible for this?
> 
> View attachment 61161





Its a totally different company as of a few years back (cant remember how long ago) as I'm fairly certain they did a reverse takeover of some old mining stock I guess. Sorry I havent got time to look. But yea, makes it not worth looking at the history back 10 years


----------



## System (5 August 2016)

On August 5th, 2016, Shoply Limited (SHP) changed its name and ASX code to Harris Technology Group Limited (HT8).


----------



## System (19 May 2020)

E-commerce operator Harris Technology shines during COVID-19 lockdown


----------



## Dona Ferentes (19 May 2020)

_only a small operation, but a beneficiary of the recent Covid saga. Jumped from 2c to 4c_

_*Harris Technology Group Limited (HT8)*_ is involved in technology distribution and online retailing. The Company is established as an online e-commerce destination in Australia.

Between its own e-commerce site and its presence on Amazon Australia, Catch, Kogan and eBay, Harris generated $1.6 million in sales in March 2020, compared to $716,000 in March 2019. Higher demand has been driven by the establishment of home offices and home schooling by consumers as a result of the current government requirements (lockdown).

“_Total revenue for the March 2020 quarter is $3.4 million compared to the March 2019 quarter of $2.3 million,” said Harris CEO Garrison Huang. "Management attributes the increase in sales to strategically leveraging off the marketing and distribution power of the major e-commerce platforms such as Amazon Australia, [and] higher demand driven by the *establishment of home offices and home schooling *by consumers as a result of the current government requirements.”_

As well, by April, the group established its Pro-Hygiene range of products including * facemasks, hand sanitiser gels and alcohol wipes*. The company sold an initial 30,000 face masks in March, and a new shipment of 200,000 TGA approved face masks were imported for sale in late April.

Sales of Pro-Hygiene products alone for April 2020 were $1.05 million (unaudited) with strong gross margins of 20%. ..in just one month Pro-Hygiene sales have exceeded the June quarter guidance by 150%.

Harris has expanded its product range by securing the non-exclusive Australian distribution rights for the “Tender Kiss” brand of alcohol tissues from Guangzhou Baihua Sanitary Products Co. The tissues are being imported from China and sales of the brand will commence this month.

Harris is confident that supplies of products in China should continue, and the distribution rights are ongoing with no specific termination date. A national network of sales agents to sell Pro-Hygiene products has been established, and one agent has been appointed for each state of Australia.


----------



## System (26 May 2020)

Harris Technology profit driven by sales of protective hygiene products


----------



## frugal.rock (26 June 2020)

Might be like Kogan on steroids after 2019-2020 FY Q4 results.
Seems like Director Garrison Huang thinks so, going by very recent buying.


----------



## frugal.rock (29 June 2020)

That mid April mega bull candle really stuffs up the volume chart.



Getting up there on low volume. 
Don't hold but it's a surely interesting one to follow, chart based interest only.


----------



## Dona Ferentes (7 August 2020)

_Hoo da thort ..the challenge of scale comes to mind._

Online technology products retailer Harris Technology is making the most of the e-commerce boom. The $22 million company launched a $3.6 million placement on Friday to get some more working capital in the door.

The offer was priced at 8¢ a share, which represented a 30.5 per cent discount to Harris Technology's last close, according to terms sent to funds. Bids .. were due to lead manager Evolution Capital Advisors by Monday.

Harris Technology was previously owned by Officeworks and prior to that the Coles Myer Group. It no longer has any physical stores and its main business is its e-commerce website, selling IT products for small and medium businesses locally.


----------



## frugal.rock (2 January 2021)

Just an update with a chart.
1 year.


----------



## Trav. (2 January 2021)

I thought Harris had disappeared a while ago, and it looks like I missed the rebirth last year. I am not a big shopper but they still have a way to go before they can take on the kogans, ebay etc

Well at least the Director is buying again ($36k worth on market) chicken feed but shows some good intentions.

@frugal.rock SP is going in the right direction at least, and might be a quiet achiever of 2021


----------



## frugal.rock (2 January 2021)

Trav. said:


> SP is going in the right direction at least, and might be a quiet achiever of 2021



Yes, highly likely @Trav.
It's on my extended list of contenders for the 2021 yearly comp. (Watch that space...lol)
Would really expect it to have a solid 6 months and through to after end of FY20-21, so July or August, but after that couldn't say?

Would momentum carry it on, or will it be seen as having achieved most of its available rapid growth?
With actual product prices likely to continue increase, will profit margins follow?
Hmmm, pondering to be done, however at the end of the day, they do operate in a space that is unlikely to contract, unlike Japan* apparently planning to phase ICE by mid 2035... now that's gonna be a doozie of a contraction for..... X industries and Britain* wants to be generating electricity coal free, by 2025 apparently also. Sourced from @ducati916 posts.*


----------



## greggles (12 April 2021)

HT8 looking like it may have bottomed at 12c recently. They reported a new quarterly sales record today with Q3 sales of $10.4 million compared with $3.4 million in the same quarter last year.

The financial results due at the end of this month should give us a clearer picture of exactly how well they are doing.

Worth noting that Directors have been continuing to buy stock during the last couple of months.

Share price up 11.5% to 14.5c today.


----------



## frugal.rock (22 July 2021)

Another one where I expect FY results to cause a price blow up.

Not much action on SP & volume fronts, the calm before the storm?
I am considering throwing a few dollars at it....


----------



## divs4ever (22 July 2021)

was talking to the local computer shop last  week 

 it is often hard to buy parts ( wholesale )  currently 

 haven't been to Harris Technology for over a decade  , so don't know it they swapped from their wholesale/retail business model  since then 

 but just guessing parts of the computer industry  must be badly disrupted 

 good luck


----------



## frugal.rock (3 September 2021)

Noticed the director Harrison has stumped up and put another $138k of his own money in at a avg price around $0.115 from notice to market supplied yesterday.
Chart has been consolidating.

To my knowledge @divs4ever , the computer companies upped their (chip & hardware) orders early in response to covid, as opposed to the car companies cancelling them, which is why the car companies are now in the back of the queue...

Out oIf interest, I did mean to have a look at Kogan, JB Hi-fi charts before I purchased a bit of this... will look later after I rectify a undersink plumbing leak. Grrr.


----------



## divs4ever (3 September 2021)

regarding the plumbing  RESIST  the options of plastic/nylon/poly if you use a lot of hot water/hot waste  ( fats,oils etc ) under-sink

 not it has been a long time since i have done business with Harris Tech  ( just not convenient to visit now )

  but when i did  it was computer/IT cabling and connectors  where they had  a nice advantage



 i do not hold HT8 but have glanced at them from time to time

 one must ask themselves if they believe more are  going back to owning their own computer storage/hardware 

 ( i was never a 'cloud fan ' )


----------



## Country Lad (3 September 2021)

frugal.rock said:


> ... will look later after I rectify a undersink plumbing leak. Grrr.



Easy fix


----------



## frugal.rock (3 September 2021)

It's the laundry sink and it seems to have managed to start leaking outside the plughole?
I couldnt get the pvc pipe off the rusty sink stub, so wacked some super glue around the plug hole edge in the sink.
Now, another section after the trap was only sealed with silicon previously, and cause I've had that off, that now leaks.
Might just drill some holes in the floor boards 😅🙈


----------



## aus_trader (3 September 2021)

Just came across this stock's and it's FY report, and it's done quite a turn-around from last year's results...


----------



## frugal.rock (7 September 2021)

FY21 Investor presentation out today. Market seems to like it.

Also, director Garrison has picked up another lazy $102k worth to increase holis holding to nearly 30% !
I would suggest that he is rather confident in the companies prospects!
Held.


----------



## frugal.rock (7 September 2021)

frugal.rock said:


> Hopefully just kicking off...🤭
> 
> View attachment 129935


----------



## frugal.rock (25 October 2021)

So HT8 has quarterly results out today.
A snippet.











Previous breakout failed, hopefully it has another go.


----------



## frugal.rock (26 October 2021)

frugal.rock said:


> Previous breakout failed, hopefully it has another go.



Well, seems to have developed some good interest overnight and having a crack at that recent high of $0.145
Will supply swamp it?


----------



## frugal.rock (17 March 2022)

Looking a bit grim for HT8.
Last traded at $0.062 😱
And now in the naughty books.
Decided to have a look at this today due to Logan's spurt.


----------



## Dona Ferentes (17 March 2022)

naughty

ASX has determined that Harris has failed to obtain security holder approval as required by ASX listing rule 10.1 for 14 separate transactions entered into by Harris from 2016 to 2020.  

ASX listing rule 10.1 requires a company to ensure that neither it nor its subsidiaries acquires or agrees to acquire a substantial asset from certain entities including a related party and associates. 

..... _and the Certain Entities are ?? And the transactions are ??
Transaction ......................  Related party .......................Reference- first disclosure 
Dandenong South lease ...Mr Huang ..................................2017 annual report
Banyo lease ....................... Mr Huang ..................................2017 annual report
 Findon lease ..................... Mr Huang ...................................2017 annual report 
Osbourne Park lease ........ Mr Huang .................................... 2017 annual report 
Hallam lease ...................... Mr Huang 2017 ............................. annual report
 AZA lease  .......................... Bob Xu (Dir 2016-2020) ........................2017 annual report
Sale of car ........................... Mr Huang .........................................2020 annual report 
Sale of goods to AZA .......... Bob Xu (Dir 2016-2020) .......................... 2017 annual report 
Purchase of goods from AZA  ...Bob Xu (Dir 2016-2020) ................... 2017 annual report 
Sale of goods to Ultra Imagination .......... Howard Chen (Dir 2016-2021) .............. 2017 annual report 
Sale of goods to MOKI  .............................. Howard Chen (Dir 2016-2021) ............ 2020 annual report 
Purchase of goods from Ultra Imagination ... Howard Chen (Dir 2016-2021) .... 2017 annual report 
Sale of goods to Anyware NZ  ................Mr Huang/ Mr Xu ...................................... 2017 annual report 
Purchase of goods from Anyware NZ ..... Mr Huang/ Mr Xu ....................................2017 annual report_


----------



## frugal.rock (17 March 2022)

frugal.rock said:


> Decided to have a look at this today due to Logan's spurt.



Stupid autocorrect.
Kogan's spurt.


A few small skeletons in the closet.... ☠️


----------



## Dona Ferentes (17 March 2022)

frugal.rock said:


> Stupid autocorrect.
> Kogan's spurt



or Logan's Run.  (barely made it past 21)


----------



## frugal.rock (17 March 2022)

Dona Ferentes said:


> or Logan's Run.  (barely made it past 21)



Upped to 30 by the cinema..
Still got a century or so to do it 😅


----------

